# Templates



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

This was inspired by CV3's thread "Grow Your Skills". The flip side of of growing your skills is sharing what you've learned to help other members grow.

I've recently managed to make decent representations (to me anyway) of Derby, Cardigan and Incurved Market Stick handles.

Rather than try to redraw them every time I want to make one, I decided to make templates instead. It doesn't take long and if you have a favorite shape it won't take many copies to save significant time.





Templates also make it easy to tell at a glance if your blank is big enough to get the handle you want.



That way mistakes like the handle on the left don't happen.

Two of the templates are made from 1/4" scrap plywood. The derby handle template is an offcut from the cherry handled cane I'm currently working on.

I left the tops square to the shank on my templates so when I cut the handles out I will have an easy reference surface for drilling the handle to attach it to the shank.

Rodney


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

I might suggest, if you make your template out of acrylic or some such, you will be able to see the grain of the wood you are marking.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Glad you shared those I made the ones I have out of 1/8 nick ply wood. But I do like lily'sdad's suggestion. I may switch out as I can.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I have several thumb stick patterns one with a whistle on the thumb stick anyone interested let me know and will post them also crook patterns

Good to see people sharing patterns and ideas


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

In the past when I have cut the handle blank I have taken a 1/8" slice from it on the bandsaw and retained this as a future pattern.

The patterns I use for animal toppers are always thin card printed out from the computer so the patterns are digital copies, as thes are stuck to the basic block - side and plan views and are destroyed when cutting out.


----------



## fenland (Mar 16, 2017)

cobalt said:


> I have several thumb stick patterns one with a whistle on the thumb stick anyone interested let me know and will post them also crook patterns
> 
> Good to see people sharing patterns and ideas


I would love them, as I'm trying to find a reasonably priced band saw now.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

It might be a good idea to trace the two blanks you just bought too. That will give you good patterns for a crook or market stick and a lyre thumbstick.

Both are pretty standard shapes. I don't think you'll be infringing on anyone if you do.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

fenland said:


> cobalt said:
> 
> 
> > I have several thumb stick patterns one with a whistle on the thumb stick anyone interested let me know and will post them also crook patterns
> ...


just pm me with your email address and will sort some out. have to be some time next week I'm afraid tied up this week


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

have seen some brass whistle fixtures for thumb sticks , anyone know the supplier


----------

